

Show HN: Wolfrasms, a Wolfram/SMS mashup - martinpannier

http://wolfrasms.com<p>It's like Siri for the 99%. Or a TI-89 via SMS. Or something.<p>If you want to skip the website, just text your query to +1 206 462 5742 (that's +1 206 46-ALPHA).<p>Feel free to test it out and give me feedback. While it will stay a tiny project, I'm interested in any way to make it better.<p>Built with the Twilio &#38; Wolfram|Alpha APIs, and Heroku of course.
======
martinpannier
Clickable link: <http://wolfrasms.com>

(please upvote the clickable link)

